# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Nosema question

## EK.Bee

How does Nosema cross the peritrophic membrane to access the epithelial lining of the ventriculus?
Does it pass through holes in the membrane? or does it fire its polar filament thing straight through the membrane & on into the lining cells?

----------


## Black Comb

It fires it's polar filament if my memory is correct.

----------


## Ruary

That is my undersatnding as well

----------


## EK.Bee

Thanks for that

----------

